# Vizsla Mix Rescue Dog, Molly



## harprescue (Jul 12, 2012)

[/URL]

Hey everyone! My name is Michelle, and the pictures above are of Molly. I run a small all-breed animal rescue in Texas. Recently, I pulled what I believe is a Vizsla/Pointer mix from one of our city pounds. She wasn't showing well in the pound, and they were going to euthanize her if a rescue didn't step forward. Initially she looked healthy enough, but shortly after we brought her home we noticed her limp. She has a permanent limp on her front right leg. We've had her xrayed and the radiologist and my veterinarian agree she has at least 2 healed fractures. Because of how difficult a dog she is, I assume its because her previous "owner" took "training" into his own hands. She is very neurotic, frightened, and impossible to potty train. That may stem from the supposed abuse, or symptomatic neurological issues.

My question is, are the tips of the trade to deal with such an intense breed? Are there certain types of homes I should be screening for that will make her a more successful companion? Reading breed specific information on Vizsla's is like reading a book written about Molly. I'm just looking for some great advice to help her find the perfect forever home.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Michelle,

Molly looks a really cute dog and I am just so sad to hear that some despicable human has abused her love and trust.

As a new Vizsla owner I am not the best person to give you the information you requested, but thought I would stop you post dropping off the "recent" post list before more experienced owners had time to respond.

I do hope you find a loving for ever home for Molly after all she has been through.

Good Luck, Heather


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Great looking dog. I cannot imagine anyone giving up. Pictures don't do her justice. Do not assume she was beaten or abused unless there are whip marks or kick marks, cut marks, etc. 
Many times well meaning people adopt nice dogs as puppies that grow up without proper training. Sometimes those dogs run in front of cars, are hit and the well meaning, shocked owner gives up on the dog. Dog ends up in the pound until someone like you comes along  

www.leerburg.com for all challenging situations that may come up.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think she is a pointer/vizlsa mix unless there is something else in the mix too.
She doesn't have a bird dog head or ears.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with TexasRed - I don't see any Vizsla in her at all. She is very pretty, but highly doubt she's got any pointing breeds in her.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Molly is a beautiful dog, I do not believe she is Vizsla mix, but she is certainly very cute.
Michelle - you have a kind soul and I wish you and Molly the best.
It will take a special type of person to take Molly in, definitely with a lot of experience.
Best wishes!


----------

